# My '09 SuperSix is Here!



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

Just went and saw it at the shop. They're putting in the BB adapter and installing the fork this afternoon and I'll be building it up tonight!!!

I can't wait!!!

I'll post up some pics as I go.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Awesome dude glad it all panned out for you. I should have my Super built next week wainting on bearings. So you arent running BB30?


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

No, I'd like to but I didn't want to shell out the $900ish for it when I have a perfectly good Campy Record Ultra-torque to put on it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ianewk said:


> No, I'd like to but I didn't want to shell out the $900ish for it when I have a perfectly good Campy Record Ultra-torque to put on it.


Just pick up the bike tonight, what do you guys think?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

forgot to upload the pix.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Thats one sexy beast Zamboni, next time have the cranks at 3 and 9, should be posting with proper cycling etiquette. ; )


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice looking bike! I wish Cannondale had put a better looking top tube decal on the bike. I much prefer the one that was on the 2008 model. How much does the bike weigh? My guess is about 16 pounds.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Devastator said:


> Thats one sexy beast Zamboni, next time have the cranks at 3 and 9, should be posting with proper cycling etiquette. ; )


Shoulda been in the big ring too ... haha


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

shorelocal said:


> Shoulda been in the big ring too ... haha


And since we're piling up on zamboni for having an awesome bike, don't forget to ditch the saddle bag for the photo op,


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the feed back guys.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I love them skinny little seat stays!


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

And nice thread hijack too!  

So here it is...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Zamboni:

The Super Six looks great but I think your System Six has it beat in terms of sexyness. Your System Six looks right down mean!

CHL


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

What does this bike weigh?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ianewk said:


> And nice thread hijack too!
> 
> So here it is...


Ian,

Very nice bike was that Record 10 spds grouppo ?

Just weighted my bike 16.06 lbs with super six frame and system six was 16.9 lbs. Next is to rebuild the system six with Record 10 grouppo triple.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, it's the pro red limited. I'm not sold on 11-speed. I seem to do fine w/out it. Weight is 16.2. It's a56cm and the seat isn't the lightest. Considering I'm a 190lb sprinter...I'd be silly to be counting grams.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My plan is to rebuild my system six with Record 10 spds in next few weeks. I went out for my first ride on S6 and I felt my old system six is much solid on down hill, is just me or can any one experience the way ?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

It is not an aberration, it is true. The System Six is definitely stiffer in the front end than the Super. I personally went from a System Six to a 2008 (non HiMod) Super Six and totally felt the difference on the first descent. Not to say that the Super Six is not stiff, it is. I missed the front end stiffness so much, I sold the Super and bought another System. The stiffness was back! Not long ago, I fell off the wagon again and succumbed to "new bike" enticement. I bought a Super Six Hi Mod Di2, and while it is noticeably stiffer than the original Super, still isn't the same feel as the System. 2010 will bring all of what you wish for! Full Carbon AND System Six stiffness....I'm signed up already.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Trauma MD,

Thanks for the feed back and my plan is to keep both Super & system for now, today was my second time on Super and Felt a bit more connected and the ride was better than yesterday. You were right on system six frame some how the super is not as solid & stiff compare to system six.
The most noticable is more comfy and I was able to spped up between 1 to 2 miles faster than system six.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Please define what you mean by stiffer. I have a 2008 Super Six and have ridden the 2009Super Six. I did not notice that much of a difference in front end stiffness between those two bikes. In fact, I didn't notice that big of a difference between the 2008 and the 2009 models, and that is why I passed on getting the 2009. I am waiting to see what 2010 brings.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Best way I can describe how I interpreted the front end stiffness of the 08 vs. the 09 Super is that the 09 Super is half way between the 08 Super and the System Six on the stiffness scale. It is noticeable. More noticeable if you've got any sufficient time on a System Six.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

One thing I noticed is on descent system six is much solid where Super had a flow feeling on surface.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> Thats one sexy beast Zamboni, next time have the cranks at 3 and 9, should be posting with proper cycling etiquette. ; )


How about this picture ?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

That flow feeling, does it depend on speed? I am trying to understand the concept of front-end stiffness. Is it related to the stiffness of the frame? The fork? The wheels? The weight of the rider? Does the fact that the ride is stiffer mean that it feels harsher?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

On system six I can feel more on the road surface than Super, just like sport package suspension on your car. I took the same route and know these turn very well.
the feel on super is more flush and I transfered my SR11 with Mavic wheels from system over to super, nothings has change other than the frame itself.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. I think I now undestand the difference. Does that mean that for you the System handles a little better than the Super?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

On descent I felt much solid system.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> How about this picture ?


Getting there! Now, the bars seem too high... for photo shoots's sake of course! :wink5:

Kidding aside, nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*OK, guys...*

now tell me how/where the CAAD9 comes in w/regard to descending when compared to SuperSix and SystemSix!
Thanks,


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Only two rides so far and jury is still out there for me, descent on system is much crisper to me.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> On descent I felt much solid system.


How fast were you going on your decent? Also hows climbing on the Super vs the System? It is lighter, but not as stiff so does the weight advantage make up for the it being less stiff?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

FYI, several people in the know claim that the System Six is one of the best bikes made by Cannondale. I was told that Cannondale stopped production of the bike because of the cost. Apparently, it is quite costly to mate aluminum and carbon.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The top tube on system is flat and much wider than super six ( round version ), i'm glad to hold on my system frame for that reason build another bike as back up.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

On Mt Eden road you are looking at closer to 30mph and on part of Pierce road is over 40 mph.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

123prs said:


> FYI, several people in the know claim that the System Six is one of the best bikes made by Cannondale. I was told that Cannondale stopped production of the bike because of the cost. Apparently, it is quite costly to mate aluminum and carbon.


 I wish I had my system still and wish even more I woulda bought a SI with bb30.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> I wish I had my system still and wish even more I woulda bought a SI with bb30.


Look around on Ebay you might find a system that fit you, you be the judge when you complete the build on super and let us know how the two compare ?
now that I got a chance to ride both of them and my intention is to keep both bikes and I can have best of both.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Anyone use Reynolds Solitude wheels before? Thinking about getting em for training wheels. Also should have my Super by Friday, Yay!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Pic please and congrat on your new ride.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice Ride!
Still waiting on my white 2009 SuperSix frame. Ordered Mid May, and last week my LBS told me a tentative date of August. Looks like I'm getting the run around. Thinking about pulling the plug if I don't hear something next week. Am I over reacting?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

what size?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

TiRelax said:


> Nice Ride!
> Still waiting on my white 2009 SuperSix frame. Ordered Mid May, and last week my LBS told me a tentative date of August. Looks like I'm getting the run around. Thinking about pulling the plug if I don't hear something next week. Am I over reacting?



That's a bit odd, since we've been hearing news that Cannondale will release the 2010 Super Six during the month of July. Although, it's unclear if this time frame indicates production commencement or shipments to shops who have placed early orders (if that was possible). I thought that their recent advertising campaign aimed at depleting the current stock.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I placed my order on 05/13/09 and the frame was completed on 05/27/09, took a week to ship from MFG to CA.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I ordered a glossy white 50 cm with the red decals on the top tube with ceramic BB and SL cranset. I was told 3 weeks, then late June, and now mid August. I think he missed the deadline and is not telling.

I have created a new thread so I don't hijack this one  . "Delayed 2009 SuperSix Delivery Date?".

Thanx.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> I ordered a glossy white 50 cm with the red decals on the top tube with ceramic BB and SL cranset. I was told 3 weeks, then late June, and now mid August. I think he missed the deadline and is not telling.
> 
> I have created a new thread so I don't hijack this one  . "Delayed 2009 SuperSix Delivery Date?".
> 
> Thanx.


That sucks dude, I was told mid June for my Cranks and Ceramic BB. Silver crank was available but not black till mid June. I noticed the handmade in the USA is way understated compare to other Cannondales on this one. Also whats up with the pics of the Super having American flags on the fork drop out and not on production? 

Anywho the day has freaking finally come I got my Super finally. Only special equip is Hollowgram SL w/ ceramic bearings. 

Ive only got maybe 2 miles on the bike, I love the new cranks. Compare to my System I dont feel like I have as much acceleration/power, but it could just be Im weak as hell after taking time off the bike. I love the bike though significantly lighter than my System. Questions/comments PM me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You going to enjoy the Mark V rings unlike the FSA they looks cheap.
Congrat the wait is over now get out and ride.


----------



## katy_hammered (Jun 9, 2009)

What is up with the aero bars? If you bought a new Ferrari, would you paint a Pontiac Firebird emblem on the hood?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

katy_hammered said:


> What is up with the aero bars? If you bought a new Ferrari, would you paint a Pontiac Firebird emblem on the hood?


LOL, Whats up is Imma triathlete and wouldnt want to be mistaken for a roady.


----------

